# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Ακυρώσεις προσεγγίσεων σε λιμάνια του Μεξικό !

## mastrokostas

Και άλλες εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας ακύρωσαν την προσέγγιση σε λιμάνια του Μεξικού .Μετά την Carnival  η Royal Caribbean cruise line αλλά και η Holland America  .  
Αυτό σημαίνει μεγάλη αναστάτωση αλλά και συνωστισμό τόσων πλοίων στον ευρύτερο χώρο της Καραϊβικής .Αν και πιστεύω ότι το θέμα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με λιμάνια του Μεξικού αλλά γενικά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της κεντρικής Αμερικής

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως πάιζει ρόλο κια ο φόβος για μέτρα στα αμερικάνικα λιμάνια; Ακόμα και να μην κλείσουν τα σύνορα λες να σκληρύνουν τις διαδικασίες και να έχουν καθυστερήσεις αν έχουν πιάσει Μέξικο;

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη !Και αυτό είναι ενα θέμα διότι στα βαπόρια που κάνουν embarkation –Disembarkation 2500 επιβάτες ,καταλαβαίνεις αν υπάρξουν και άλλες διαδικασίες τι έχει να γίνει .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ϊσως και να φοβούνται μειωμένη ζήτηση για κρουαζιέρες με λιμάνια του Μεξικού. Στη λίστα εδώ http://homeport.uscg.mil/cgi-bin/st/...e5d36b71f9b662 για τις εταιρείες το Αμερικανικό Υπουργείο τις προτρέπει να λάβουν υπόψη ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες στην παρακάτω ερώτηση:

Forecast and assess potential changes in normal demand for services and impacts on operations/revenue.

What changes in passenger customer demand will a severe pandemic flu generate? How would they affect maritime operations? For example, direct disease impacts, personal fear and public health containment strategies may significantly lower demand for passenger cruise ships and day-excursion vessels. If this maritime segment is significantly impacted, what are the likely cascading effects on ports and support operations?

----------


## mastrokostas

Ίδη τα περισσότερα πλοία που έπιαναν  Cozumel ,αλλαξαν αυτήν την ημέρα και την κάνουν εν πλω ,η κάθονται στο Grant Cayman αλλη μια μερα ,η σε άλλους προορισμούς .Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απο την πλευρά τις καραϊβικής, υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές να προσαρμόσουν στο πρόγραμμα τους .Το τεράστιο πρόβλημα είναι στην δυτική πλευρά όπου το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ταξιδιών είναι σε λιμάνια του Mexico ( Esteneda – Cabo San Lucas- Mazatlan  -Acapulco ) .Εδώ οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες ,και για τα βαπόρια που είχαν home port LA και San Diego , ο μοναδικός αλλα φτωχός προορισμός είναι προς τα βόρια . Ευτυχισμένοι αυτοί που ανέβασαν πολλά βαπόρια προς την Ευρώπη και την Αλασκα. :Wink:

----------

